# Courtney Stodden: I Never Seen So Many Zeroes!



## Devostator (May 7, 2015)

The porn giant Vivid want to pay Courtney Stodden six figures. For what? muaahh For video of Courtney Stodden pleasuring herself (you can see it here)
Doesn't Vivid have enough bleach blonde bimbos with ridiculously face? lol


----------

